# Endoscopy always required?



## IBSblues (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi all,I've recently been referred to a GI doctor. After doing a lot of reading and eliminating other more serious symptoms, I think I have IBS-C. After reading all of the posts, I'm re-thinking my visit to the GI. I'm only 23, and not sure I'm ready to undergo an endoscopy, colonoscopy or any of those other "fun" tests - espeically since I think it's IBS. Has anyone had luck visiting a GI, and having them prescribe medicine without the invasive procedures? My IBS is not severe, just a lot of bloating, odorous gas, and ocassional constipation/incomplete bowel movement. My biggest gripe is the foul gas and bloating. I'm weighing how bad those are vs. how bad a "scopy" exam would be . . . I appreciate any advice!


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi IBS;If you are feeling bad enough to see a GI; and he/she suggests having one of the test; I would strongly encourage you to go through with them. The prep is no fun; but once you have the test done it is over; and you should have an idea what is going on. I felt the same way; but after so long of feeling like garbage; I found it easy to follow through with them. Good luck; and keep us posted.Storm <Michael>


----------



## georgie (Feb 19, 2004)

IBSBLUESWhat they don't tell you is a lot of complications come from colonoscopies, and other scopes, that's how my problems started. Unless you have a Dr. you know and can trust, have an MRI, non invasive.If I had it to do over, that's the way I would go. Good Luck


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Blues, My doctor took a VERY detailed medical history and asked a whole lot of questions. He diagnosed ibs based on that. many doctors look for red flag symptoms(Blood in stool, Unusual weight loss, etc) and in the absense of these as well as no family history will make a diagnosis right away. So far I think he was right, I know that if there are any drastic changes, I will be right back in his office. You are a lot younger than I am and if you don't have any red flags or family history, the doc may suggest ibs right away.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

I just went to a GI doc yesterday, and after asking me a ton of questions about my medical history, symptoms, diet, etc, he came to the conclusion that it's IBS, but still wants me to do the colonoscopy, using the Visicol pill prep. He said after that, he can prescribe meds for IBS. I think that all GI docs will want to run tests, because you're presenting symptoms on a regular basis. I've had the same symptoms since my teens, and I am 40 now, so I would love to not take the test and do that prep, and just have him say, let me give you some meds. I am scared to death of the prep, even the pills, and the test, too! Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------

